# Bean Field 8 Pt



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

nice buck Dan :thumbs_up looks like hes got some good length. gonna score nice for an 8.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is 2 more pics.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

nice buck Dan congrats


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

nice buck Dan


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Don't be sorry, that's a sweeeeeeeeeet buck! Congrats!!!!


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

For a Buck like that, you do not have to be sorry....!!!!!

Congrats 


Will


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice buck congrats


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Dan the man.... way to go congrats...great lots of pepperettes this year shooting...nicely done....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice pig danny....Shoot it down by your place?

Andy


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

3--d said:


> Nice pig danny....Shoot it down by your place?
> 
> Andy


Yes Andy


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice DANO......


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

******* buck*

Hey killer any idea of 
Dressed wieght 
Bullet used?
What Powder?
How far for recovery?
What does he score weird rack..
He must be down breeding in LL territory?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

coptor doctor said:


> Hey killer any idea of
> Dressed wieght
> Bullet used?
> What Powder?
> ...


175#'s
TC Super Glide 250gr
Triple 7 100 grs.
200yrds
Haven't scored him yet.
Not even close.
Does this anwser all of your questions? LOL


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

********

Cool sure looks like one of those south of the 401 ******s.. Or maybe from Rob Lavignes area around Monkland.. Better than what I have shot so far..
I have many questions like always..:shade:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice deer Dan!


----------

